# Burlap Methods



## Source (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever applied inkjet , laserjet, or plastisol transfers to burlap via heat press? Is it even possible? I know most burlap manufacturers print by using some sort of plate but i'm looking for a solution I can do in house in small quantities.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have only screenprinted burlap and it was a PITA. Plastisol transfers would probably be easier but slower than screenprinting. What is the application?


----------



## Source (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm just looking to add some character to drawstring shoe bags


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Source said:


> I'm just looking to add some character to drawstring shoe bags


You can press the burlap.
If you are not getting a good release, try misting the material with water from a sprayer right before you press. This can help the heat transfer penetrate.


----------



## Source (Jul 14, 2008)

Any suggestions on type of transfer? Plastisol or Inkjet? Have you done it before? If so, what temp & length of time? I realize I need to experiment myself, I just want to start with somewhat of an idea.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Source said:


> Any suggestions on type of transfer? Plastisol or Inkjet? Have you done it before? If so, what temp & length of time? I realize I need to experiment myself, I just want to start with somewhat of an idea.


My experience and suggestion was related to inkjet and laser transfer. Follow standard temp and time for your brand of transfer.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

PrintForProfit said:


> You can press the burlap.
> If you are not getting a good release, try misting the material with water from a sprayer right before you press. This can help the heat transfer penetrate.


Thanks for that info, it's amazing that this thread was posted as I JUST purchased some burlap fabric, and was interested in pressing on it, but wasn't sure if it was possible with a heat press. Now when you say mist the fabric...this is while the transfer is on top? Or prior to placing the transfer image sheet??


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Tasha said:


> Thanks for that info, it's amazing that this thread was posted as I JUST purchased some burlap fabric, and was interested in pressing on it, but wasn't sure if it was possible with a heat press. Now when you say mist the fabric...this is while the transfer is on top? Or prior to placing the transfer image sheet??


Prior to placing the transfer on the material.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Tasha can you take some pics so every one can see what they look like please!


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Tasha can you take some pics so every one can see what they look like please!


no problem. ok I did two tests, one on canvas material (specifically duck cloth) and the other on burlap. I noticed on the burlap material once it was pressed the material almost "meshed" together  Perhaps too much heat?? Hopefully you can get a good idea of what I am talking about in the photos. Sorry the quality of the pics aren't the best


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

for the type of material I think the look good for using transfer paper on them.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> for the type of material I think the look good for using transfer paper on them.


I really like the look of the canvas, I am planning on using that material for some hangtags


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Tasha could you let us know what type of transfer paper it was thanks.


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Tasha could you let us know what type of transfer paper it was thanks.


It was JPSS


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok thanks I am going to get some canvas and try it .


----------



## Tasha (Jun 19, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Ok thanks I am going to get some canvas and try it .


Hey David, 
Check out this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t62651.html

Gives you an alternative to heat pressing onto the material, let me know what you think?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice you just give me an Idea thanks!


----------

